# dent magic any good?



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

got a small golfball size dent in rear quarter and a nasty scuff on rear bumper, thats showing primer, dent magic quoted me around £200 for painless dent removal and respray rear bumper. but after last experience with bodywork repair, want to check they ok


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

They are a franchise, so depends on how good the franchisee is.

The dentman I use is from dent magic, but comes from bristol. Can work magic!


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

supposed to be decent as i know the boys from vauxhall newport, and they recommended them. hopefully they ok, unless find a decent bodyshop that can do a quick turn around as only get a monday and tues off a wk,lol


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> They are a franchise, so depends on how good the franchisee is.
> 
> The dentman I use is from dent magic, but comes from bristol. Can work magic!


^ I used Jamie at Dent Magic Bristol last year after finding a thick piece of tarmac had flipped up onto the roof of the A3.....he's a miracle worker :thumb:


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Check these guys out ---- http://www.wallsautospray.co.uk

Done a load of work for me and my mates. Top guys and are very very good, Im fussy but they out do me lol. Can't recommend them highly enough!!!!!!!

Smudge


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> got a small golfball size dent in rear quarter and a nasty scuff on rear bumper, thats showing primer, dent magic quoted me around £200 for painless dent removal and respray rear bumper. but after last experience with bodywork repair, want to check they ok


I was recently quoted z£160+vat for bumper taken off and redone and resprayed


----------

